# Lizards > Chameleons >  Jurassic Park

## Patrick Long

Well at least it reminds me of that! Thought it was a cool shot

----------


## llovelace

Lol the raptar scene

----------


## Melicious

-Makes the creepy raptor shriek!-  Definitely like that picture.  Great shot.  ^_^

----------


## Shadera

Seriously, that picture just gave me goosebumps.  What is that?

----------


## Patrick Long

Hahahaha

Female Veiled

----------


## Laooda

Hahaha... 

"Clever Girl  :Evileye: "    ***CHOMP***

----------


## RichardA

Very nice shot man!

----------


## Patrick Long

> Hahaha... 
> 
> "Clever Girl "    ***CHOMP***


Hahahaha




> Very nice shot man!


Thanx man!

----------


## Hyper Joe

Nice Ficus. 

I think you got a chameleon in it. I will take that great looking pest off your hands.

----------


## Argentra

Oh, nice shot. Man, Pat, you must have at least one of every herp type!  :Very Happy:  

Pretty girl, from what's visible of her. I can't wait to get our boy...once I finish that &*^%&$^ cage!  :Smile:

----------


## Patrick Long

> Nice Ficus. 
> 
> I think you got a chameleon in it. I will take that great looking pest off your hands.


LOL thanx Joe...no matter where I get the Ficus's there is always random lizards in it!  :Very Happy: 




> Oh, nice shot. Man, Pat, you must have at least one of every herp type!  
> 
> Pretty girl, from what's visible of her. I can't wait to get our boy...once I finish that &*^%&$^ cage!


Thanx!!! We actually just got a male for her about a week ago.....debute is soon!

----------

